# Sugar free Bru



## AlisonM (Jun 23, 2011)

Shops up here have recently started stocking a sugar free version of my favourite Irn-Bru. Same old iron girders, no sugar and it tastes pretty good. I think it's better than the diet version. Anyone else tried it?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2011)

There's a lady on another forum who lives in Scotland and enjoys it immensely in her Jack Daniels!  I've only tried it once (because it would have been the non-diet version) and it reminded me of Tizer which I loved !


----------



## Copepod (Jun 23, 2011)

Irn-Bru is one of very few things about Scotland I don't like and one of very few foods or drinks from anywhere that I don't like, so I doubt I'll try the diet version. 
Good to know it's been launched, though.


----------



## Steff (Jun 23, 2011)

Benn buying it for ages here,lovely to have a break from water now and again so this is my other fave x


----------



## caffeine_demon (Jun 23, 2011)

never liked the diet version, so I'll have to look out for this one!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 24, 2011)

I thought it was exactly the same stuff inside, just changed from diet to sugar free for political correctness......


----------

